# Meet Claire - TFP Shoot.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a Tfp shoot with Claire from Canterbury.

Lovely young girl with her own ideas of how she wanted to look.

Sun was in & out all morning & the wind just kept blowing.

Heres a few randomly processed inmy normal 'havent a clue' style :lol:

Comments welcome.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice photos :thumb: (and not just because shes pretty).

Although she looks a bit odd in the second to last photo


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the "help i need a wee look " one but she is hot stuff and like the photos.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

She's ok - well, certainly better than many, but clearly thinks she's something special and as such, she does nothing for me  (and her bottom lip is out of proportion with her top one)

Everyone wants to be a face / name / celebrity these days...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Janitor said:


> She's ok - well, certainly better than many, but clearly thinks she's something special and as such, she does nothing for me  (and her bottom lip is out of proportion with her top one)
> 
> Everyone wants to be a face / name / celebrity these days...


You do realise that we're actually looking at the photography, not just her looks


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Janitor said:


> She's ok - well, certainly better than many, but clearly thinks she's something special and as such, she does nothing for me  (and her bottom lip is out of proportion with her top one)
> 
> Everyone wants to be a face / name / celebrity these days...


Can we leave the model alone please


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The First is a touch over exposed for me but i like the rest though the last is a bit bright on her forehead.

Good use of angle, tilt and DOF too. 

Perhaps from a direction point of view you could get the model to smile or try something other than the 'pout' the last is so much nicer because of the hint of a smile. 

But i'm just nit-picking, they are all really good and i like them.


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

As Gruffs said - also, the first one seems to have lost focus/is a bit soft around her right eye. Would have been nice to have sharpness on both eyes.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Alex L said:


> You do realise that we're actually looking at the photography, not just her looks


Oh yes, thanks. Great piccys btw :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

The pose and composition of number 5 do not flatter the girl at all (was she doing lunges?)

No.4 for me is the best posed, coloured, focused shot and flatter her the most.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

carlwhitley said:


> As Gruffs said - also, the first one seems to have lost focus/is a bit soft around her right eye. Would have been nice to have sharpness on both eyes.


ain't gonna happen at that distance. If anything, I would have gone all the way down to f1.4.

Quite like the selection. Got a colour version of the last one?

Bret


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

she has nice eyes!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> ain't gonna happen at that distance. If anything, I would have gone all the way down to f1.4.
> 
> Quite like the selection. Got a colour version of the last one?
> 
> Bret


Being a novice, heres a novice question - how would I have gone to f1.4?
My lens is f2.8.

Here you go bud.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i think they are great photos, except the secound to last one


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

dominic32 said:


> i think they are great photos, except the secound to last one


Thanks Dominic, that pic would probably look better with a tighter crop
& turned into a head shot.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks Dominic, that pic would probably look better with a tighter crop
> & turned into a head shot.


im no pro but i totaly agree :thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice work mate. She's HOT. I like the blasted skin look. Its very RANKIN
I bet she's happy with them.


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks Dominic, that pic would probably look better with a tighter crop
> & turned into a head shot.


Or wider to take in the line of her left leg and follow it through the body


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, but the poses are a bit too contrived and the model doesn't really do it for me. She has beautiful hair colour though so I'd have prefered to have accentuated that. That's just my opinion though, portraitures not really my thing.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

The "duuuuuhhh" open mouth pose just looks silly to me, but you have something there on those pictures


----------

